# Insight's "Shadow of Set" - OOC Thread



## Insight (Aug 27, 2007)

*INSIGHT'S "THE SHADOW OF SET" - OOC THREAD*
Hello and welcome to the OOC thread for the adventure, "The Shadow of Set".  This adventure is the first in the mini-campaign, "The Coils of Set", from Necromancer Games.  This campaign takes the characters from 1st to 11th level, and possibly beyond.

For the purposes of this game, you'll be creating 1st level characters using the guidelines below (I have re-posted the character creation rules from the recruitment thread).  This game WILL transition from 3.5E to 4E when the time comes, possibly as early as December once the preview books are released, but definitely by next April or May.

*Important Dates*
Keep in mind these dates (all dates and times U.S. Eastern) -
*Aug. 27, 2007*: Roster announced, OOC thread opened.
*Aug. 31 thru Sept. 3, 2007*: Characters should be completed.
*Aug. 31 thru Sept. 3, 2007*: Adventure, "The Shadow of Set" begins.

The first adventure, "The Shadow of Set", will begin this coming weekend, regardless of whether your characters are completed.  Obviously, I'd like to have all of the characters created by that time, but it is not absolutely necessary, because the majority of the early posts will be entirely roleplaying, getting the group together, etc, and will not require a great deal of game mechanics.

*CHARACTER ROSTER*
*Droban Ironthane, Dwarven Fighter* - YeOldeAlbatross
*Asad the Silent, Human Monk* - Redclaw
*Dirk Redhand, Desert Half-Orc Ranger* - Necro_Kinder
*G'Sharn Siroc, Halfling Druid* - Rolzup
*Avardis, Human Battle Sorcerer* - Ilium

I'll provide you with basic details on how your characters come together.  Please keep these details in mind as you craft your character backgrounds.  Speaking of backgrounds, you don't need to go too in-depth with these, but I would like to see *some* sort of backstory, if nothing else to give yourself something from which to roleplay.

*Threads* - OOC - IC - RG


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2007)

*Character Creation Guidelines*

*CHARACTER CREATION RULES*
Since we don't know much about the rules changes expected in 4E (although check out this thread for what we DO know), in an effort to minimize expected changes later, the characters are going to be built using mostly the core rules.  In addition, I'm going to throw in some of my favorite rules options from Unearthed Arcana (UA) and Player's Handbook II (PHB2).

Unless otherwise approved or directed, use the guidelines below to create your character:

*Races*: PHB only.
*Classes*: PHB + Favored Soul (Complete Divine), Racial Paragon Classes (UA), and Swashbuckler (Complete Warrior).
*Alignment*: All characters will be good-aligned or neutral.  As Chaotic Neutral seems to be the default choice of those who don't really want to roleplay, I am going to be suspicious of CN characters without justification. 
*Class Options*:

Barbarians: Berserker Strength (PHB2), the "other class options" in UA, Whirling Frenzy (UA), and Wolf Totem Variant (UA) - this is the DEFAULT Barbarian, and is called Jackal Totem in this game.
Bard: Bardic Knack (PHB2) and Bardic Sage (UA).
Cleric: Cloistered Cleric (UA) - this are the DEFAULT class settings, Level Check for Turning Undead (UA) - DEFAULT, and Spontaneous Domain Casting (PHB2) - this is the DEFAULT ability (Clerics cannot spontaneously cast heals without the appropriate feat).
Druid: Druidic Avenger (UA), the "other class options" in UA, and Shapeshift (PHB2) - this is the DEFAULT ability (Druids do NOT have Wild Shape in this game).
Fighter: Counterattack (PHB2), Elusive Attack (PHB2), the "other class options" in UA, Overpowering Attack (PHB2).
Monk: Decisive Strike (PHB2) and Fighting Styles (UA).
Paladin: Charging Smite (PHB2), the "other class options" in UA, and Paladin of Freedom (UA).
Ranger: Distracting Attack (PHB2), Favored Environment (UA), and Urban Ranger (UA).
Rogue: Disruptive Attack (PHB2), the "other class options" in UA, and Wilderness Rogue (UA).
Sorcerer: Battle Sorcerer (UA) - this are the DEFAULT class settings, and Metamagic Specialist (PHB2).
Swashbuckler: Shield of Blades (PHB2).
Wizard: The "other class options" in UA.
*Other Rules Options*: Class-Based Defense (UA) and Weapon Group Proficiencies (UA) - DEFAULT.
*Feats*: PHB only at start.  Other feats will become available at a later time.
*Prestige Classes*: DMG only at start.  A few (6-12) other prestige classes will become available at a later time.

Anything listed as DEFAULT means that option is standard in this game.  Certain options can be regained through the use of feats or magic items.

The UA options can be found here if you don't own the book.  Unfortunately, there are no online versions of the PHB2 options or the Favored Soul or Swashbuckler classes.  

Also, keep in mind that I'll be using environmental rules regarding heat and fatigue if you spend a great deal of time outside during the day.  This will be important for those of you who may wear metal armor.  More details to come regarding this.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2007)

*The Setting*

*ABOUT THE ADVENTURE & SETTING*
"The Shadow of Set" is part of the Coils of Set campaign from Necromancer Games.  

*NOTE*: This game will take place in a neutral setting, despite any place name references in the text.  Everything you need to know about the setting will be listed below.

*THE CITY OF MAJOOR**
The game starts in the city of Majoor.  This city, a fairly respectable trading hub, serves as a port to the Cerulean Sea to the south.  Best characterized by its diversity, Majoor represents the culmination of hard work among different cultures and races.  From its tent-filled bazaar to the exotic ziggurat Temple of the Eternal Sun to its splendid stone towers and spires, Majoor stands apart from most other towns.  Founded by merchants and sailors, this town is a hodge-podge of different cultures and values.  However, competition is valued more than anything else.

Most of the citizens of Majoor are descended from merchants and craftsmen, and the old blood still flows through the veins of many.  Always looking to craft something better or buy something cheaper, Majoor is a brutal place for the meek.

The spirit of Majoor is no better represented by any of its citizenry than Ali Ashar, the Lord Mayor.  He purchased the title from the previous Lord Mayor, who had ruled for generations.  Though no word of discontent reaches his palatial estate, Ali Ahsar keeps a close watch on any potential usurpers, all in the interest of "protecting his investment".

*Majoor (large town)*: Conventional Autocracy; AL N; 3,000 gp limit; Assets 675,000gp; Population 4,500 (mixed): Human 79%, Halfling 9%, Elf 5%, Dwarf 3%, Gnome 2%, Half-Elf 1%, Half-Orc 1%.  *Districts*: Average Residential, the Bazaar, the Caravaners' District, Civic, Fine Shops, Halfling Neighborhood, Inn/Tavern District, Lord's Estate, Temple District, and Warehouse District.
*Authority Figure*: Ali Ashar (Lord Mayor of Majoor).  *Important NPCs*: Lude (Captain of the Guard), Karranis (Priest of the Eternal Sun), Ka-Hatem (High Priest of the Eternal Sun).  *Guilds*: There is an adventurer's guild, a caravaner's guild, a merchant guild, and a sailor's guild.  There are also rumors of a thieves' guild.

* Mostly taken from the Coils of Set campaign, from Necromancer Games.

*THE WORLD*
Majoor sits on the edge of the Cerulean Sea, a great blue-green body of water that serves as the southern border of the known world.  Ships sailing to or from Majoor travel the Cerulean Sea, usually to another major port, such as Tamjit to the east or Alhandar to the west.  

The Blasted Desert rises ominously above Majoor, blanketing the terrain for nearly 500 miles north and west of the trade port.  Caravans to Majoor typically cross the desert from the tradepost city of Hale.

Because of Majoor's location, searing heat is the most common weather condition.  Eleven months of the year, Majoor and the surrounding areas reach above 100 degrees fahrenheit, sometimes above 120 degrees during the summer.  But Majoor, being adjacent to the sea, is a bit cooler than the Blasted Desert (typically between 110 and 130 degrees). 

*THE ROLE OF THE CHARACTERS*
The PCs have been in Majoor for some time, and can either be natives or could have traveled to Majoor from elsewhere.  Characters in Majoor could be merchants, craftsmen, guards, sell-swords, rogues of various stripes, sailors, or stranded travelers, and can be in Majoor for a number of plausible reasons.

*NATIONAL DEITIES*
You can find a list of the main deities here, and also briefly below.

*Thyr, God of Law and Justice*
Alignment: Lawful Good
Domains: Law, Good, Healing, Knowledge, Protection
Typical Worshipers: Humans, Royalty
Favored Weapons: Light or Heavy Mace

*Muir, Goddess of Virtue and Paladinhood*
Alignment: Lawful Good
Domains: Law, Good, Protection, War
Typical Worshipers: Humans, Paladins
Favored Weapons: Longswords or Bastardswords

*Freya, Goddess of Love and Fertility*
Alignment: Neutral Good
Domains: Good, Healing, War, Animal
Typical Worshippers: Human females
Favored Weapons: Longsword, longbow

*Arden, God of the Sun*
Alignment: Neutral Good
Domains: Air, Good, Sun, War
Typical Worshipers: Of old he was worshiped by humans, though Arden is not currently worshiped on this plane.
Favored Weapons: Sun staff, short sword

*Orcus, Demon-Lord of the Undead*
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Domains: Chaos, Evil, Death, Destruction
Typical Worshipers: Monsters, Undead and Evil Humanoids
Favored Weapons: Ornamental Heavy Mace (spiked or skull-tipped).

*Tsathogga, Demon Frog God*
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Domains: Chaos, Evil, Water, Destruction
Typical Worshipers: Tsathar, Sentient Frogs, Evil Slaad, Evil Water Monsters
Favored Weapons: Any that slash, cut and are wickedly curved, as well as ropes or nets.

*Hecate, Goddess of Evil Magic*
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Domains: Law, Evil, Magic, Knowledge
Typical Worshipers: Wizards, Women
Favored Weapons: None.

*Set, God of Evil and the Night*
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Domains: Law, Evil, Knowledge, Death
Typical Worshipers: Evil power-seeking humanoids, evil monks, assassins
Favored Weapons: Cobra staff, Spear of Darkness, poisoned weapons

*Hel, Goddess of Death, Lady of Pestilence*
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Domains: Evil, Death, Plant, Animal
Typical Worshipers: Diseased and disease-causing creatures, evil humanoids, evil druids, women, bards.
Favored Weapons: Poisoned Dagger or Sword.

*LOCAL DEITIES*
In addition to the major national deities listed above, natives of the Blasted Desert (including the ancestors of the many of the nomads who helped build Majoor) worship another set of "local" deities, also known as the Khemitian Gods, found here.  These are also available as deities for characters native to Majoor or the Blasted Desert.

*RACIAL DEITIES*
For non-human characters, they may worship deities listed in the PHB for their race, or in Races of Destiny, Races of Stone, or Races of the Wild.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2007)

*Character Links*

Here are some ideas I've had regarding how the characters get together.  Keep these in mind when you craft your characters' backstories.  If I am way off on any of these, please let me know.  We'll use these basic threads to start the game.

*GROUP 1*: This crew has been involved in Majoor, mostly revolving around Isphet the Moneylender's efforts to recoup his gambling debt.  Droban's been looking for work, and responded to Isphet's post on the wall of the Twin Scimitars Guild (the local "adventurers' guild").  Isphet and Droban were briefly hired to assist the local militia in tracking down some camel thieves who were hiding in the desert.  On that mission, Droban and Isphet met Avardis, who was stranded at an oasis (and briefly captured by the camel thieves).  The three returned to Majoor following the completion of that mission, and have struck up a conversation regarding future endeavors.
*Droban Ironthane, Dwarven Fighter* - YeOldeAlbatross
*Isphet the Moneylender, Human Rogue* - Sound of Azure
*Avardis, Human Battle Sorcerer* - Ilium

*GROUP 2*: Dirk and G'Sharn met recently while fighting the same group of scorpitaurs in the Blasted Desert.  These scorpitaurs had threatened caravans passing through the desert to the northern tradepost of Hale.  In dispatching the scorpitaurs, G'Sharn and Dirk discovered that the foul beastmen had also intended to attack the nearby monastery, so the heroes traveled to said monastery to warn the monks (in case other scorpitaurs were also in on the future attack).  The monks told G'Sharn and Dirk of one of Asad, a member of their order who had gone into the desert, and asked that G'Sharn and Dirk find Asad and give him aid if possible.  Dirk and G'Sharn have just located Asad near an abandoned oasis, where he found evidence that a cult dedicated to Set may have made the oasis their home for a time.
*Asad the Silent, Human Monk* - Redclaw
*Dirk Redhand, Desert Half-Orc Ranger* - Necro_Kinder
*G'Sharn Siroc, Halfling Druid* - Rolzup


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ability Score Generation*

We'll use a point-buy method to generate your characters' starting ability scores.  Use a total of 28 points to buy your ability scores, using the method described in the DMG.  Apply the point buy before any racial modifiers to your ability scores.


----------



## Insight (Aug 27, 2007)

*Backstory & Character Completion XP Bonus*

I am going to award your characters a certain amount of bonus XP based on your backstories, and also for completing your characters on time.

The award for backstory is based on completeness, relevance to the setting, utility in terms of possibly getting other characters and/or NPCs involved, and general creativity.

The award for completing your character on time is based on the date when you state that your character is done and ready to play.  This does not include any time I need to check over your character.  Basically, when you're ready, post and let me know, and your XP bonus will be based on this.  Sunday, Sept 2 is the last day you can get any sort of XP bonus for submission.  

Don't rush to finish just to get these XP bonus, though.  I'd rather your characters are complete than you submit something that's not ready.  The total bonus will be no more than a quarter of the way to 2nd level (250xp).


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 29, 2007)

What would you like us to use for starting gold? Max for our class first level? Average for our class? Or perhaps a number set by you?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 29, 2007)

Insight,

Work on Droban's sheet is nearly complete. I would echo Necro's question above, as I just need to finish his equipment list, but need to know how much money he has available to spend.

Also, do you have a Rogue's Gallery thread in place, or do you want me to post Droban's sheet in this thread for your review?


----------



## Insight (Aug 29, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Insight,
> 
> Work on Droban's sheet is nearly complete. I would echo Necro's question above, as I just need to finish his equipment list, but need to know how much money he has available to spend.
> 
> Also, do you have a Rogue's Gallery thread in place, or do you want me to post Droban's sheet in this thread for your review?




Good questions.

1.  Max gold for your class at 1st level.

2.  Post your characters here first.  I'd like to at least see a first draft on everyone's character before I start an RG thread.  Posting here counts for the xp bonus, BTW!


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 30, 2007)

*Asad the Silent, Human Monk*

About 15 years ago, a young boy was found in the wreckage of a merchant caravan by a group of monks on their way back to their monastery in the Blasted Desert.  The child was unhurt, but his eyes showed that he had seen much more than his spirit could bear.
The monks, usually very firm about their willingness to let the desert claim its rightful prey, took pity on the boy.  They brought him with them to their home.  The boy didn't say a word during the trip, and he refused to open his tightly clenched fist.  It wasn't until he finally fell asleep that the brothers were able to pry his hand open, wherein they found a bloodstained signet ring bearing a lion crest that none of them recognized.  The brothers cleaned it and returned it to the boy's hand, allowing him this one possession.  
The boy grew into adolescence without speaking a single word to any of the brothers, and without ever fully losing that look of pain and horror from his eyes.  Needing to call him something, the monks named him Asad for the lion that marked his ring.  Eventually he sought and recieved permission to train with the monks, and they taught him their fighting techniques, which focused on quickness and agility.  Asad learned it in silence and intense focus.  His early fascination and identification with the god Horus made it clear that he would spend his life seeking vengance for his family's deaths.
Eventually the walls of the monastery proved too small for Asad, and he starting taking forays into the heat of the Blasted Desert.  The brothers knew of his journeys, but saw no reason to try to prevent them.  When he was in the monastery he participated in their training and he worked on whatever needed to be done.  When he was gone, they trained and worked without him.  It was only after his ventures began that Asad started talking again, although it was never much, and he could still go days without saying anything.  The monks understood that this was just another step in the process of Asad's healing.
Asad's explorations eventually led him to the remains of an oasis, now claimed by the desert.  There he found several clues that led him to believe that the last residents of the oasis had been worshippers of Set.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Asad the Silent
[B]Class:[/B] Monk
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Horus, the Avenger

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Defense Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Monk  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +0    +2     +0   16
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +2          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed                  +2     1d6+2       20-x2
Kama                      +2     1d6+2        20-x2
Shuriken                  +2     1d2+2       20-x2
Flurry of Blows          +0/+0 1d6+2      20-x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome

[B]Abilities:[/B] Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike, AC Bonus (wisdom)

[B]Feats:[/B] Monk Weapon Group (class), Endurance (Human Bonus), Improved Initiative (1st), Dodge (Monk bonus)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    4    +2          +6
Escape Artist              4    +2          +6
Hide                       2    +2          +4
Jump                       4    +2          +6
Knowledge (Religion)       2    +1          +3
Move Silently              4    +2          +6
Tumble                     4    +2          +6


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Kama                    2gp       2lb
Shuriken (10)           2gp       1lb
Waterskin (2)           2gp       8lb
Flint and Steel         1gp       0lb
Sack                    1sp     0.5lb
Belt Pouch              1gp     0.5lb
Monk's Outfit           ---     ---
Torch (5)               5cp     5lb
Candle (10)             1sp     ---
Signet Ring             5 gp    ---
Trail Rations (4 days)  2gp     4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]21lb      [B]Money:[/B] 4gp 7sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 58    116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 187lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* Asad is a young man with closely cropped black hair, loose-fitting clothing and an ever-grim expression.  He says little and moves only when necessary.  However, when he does either it is quick and decisive, often catching others by surprise.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 30, 2007)

What are the common languages in the area?


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> What are the common languages in the area?




Assume the standard D&D languages are available.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 30, 2007)

All right.  Asad is ready to go, I think.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 30, 2007)

*Droban Ironthane* 
Medium Humanoid (Dwarf)	
Neutral Good Fighter 1 (250/1000 XP)

Hit Points: 13 (1d10+3 Hit Dice)

Initiative: +1								

Speed: 20' (medium enc.)

Abilities: 
Str 16 (+3)
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 16 (+3)
Int 10 (+0)
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 12 (+1)					

AC: 18 (+6 Class Defense, +1 Shield, +1 Dex), Touch 17, Flat-Footed 17

Saves: Fort +5, Ref +1, Will -1						

Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+4

Primary Attacks:								
Dwarven Waraxe: +5 melee (1d10+3/20/x3)					
Throwing Axe: +3 ranged (1d6+3/20)					
Warhammer: +4 melee (1d8+3/20/x3)
Dagger: +4 melee (1d4+3/19-20)


FEATS
Weapon Focus: Axe Group, Power Attack.

SKILLS
Appraise 0(+2), Balance * +0, Bluff +1, Climb * +6 (4 Ranks), Concentration +3, Diplomacy +1, Disguise +1, Escape Artist * +0, Gather Information +1, Heal -1, Hide * +0, Intimidate +5 (4 Ranks), Jump * -4, Listen -1, Move Silently * +0, Ride +1, Search 0(+2), Sense Motive -1, Speak Language x2, Spot -1, Survival -1, Swim * +1, Use Rope +3.

LANGUAGES
Common, Dwarven

Racial Traits: Dwarf
Base land speed of 20 ft., not reduced when wearing medium or
    heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load

Vision & Senses
Darkvision 60 ft.

Class Features: Fighter 1st
1x Bonus combat-oriented Feat
Weapon Proficiency Groups: Basic, Axes, Picks/Hammers, Slings/Thrown Weapons, Maces/Clubs

Conditional Bonus - Dwarf Race
+2 racial bonus on saves against spells and spell-like effects
+4 dodge bonus to AC vs creatures of the giant type
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
+2 Save vs Poison
+2 on Appraise Stone or Metal Items
+2 racial bonus on Craft related to Stone or Metal
+2 racial bonus on Search to notice unusual stonework [Stonecunning]
+4 on checks to resist being bull rushed or tripped [Stability]

EQUIPMENT
ARMOR WORN: None.
SHIELD: Light Steel Shield.
Dwarven Waraxe, 2xThrowing Axe, Warhammer, Dagger, Backpack, Bedroll, 2xWaterskin, 
Mug, Silk Rope, Whetstone, Traveler's outfit, 3xTrail Rations, 2xSack, 
2xAlchemist's fire, Flint and Steel, Pipe, Tobacco
Total Weight: 54.3 lb (Light Load)

MONEY
Platinum:0   Gold:112   Silver:0   Copper:0.

APPEARANCE: Droban is relatively tall and lean by dwarven standards, standing 4'6" and weighing 145 pounds. His coarse black hair and beard are most often found thickly braided with small bands of metal, in an effort to minimize the deleterious effects of Majoor's heat. Bright green eyes, rare for a dwarf, peer out from beneath bushy, scowling brows, and Droban's skin is brightly ruddy, seemingly in a constant state of sunburn. He wears simple, functional clothing, usually in colors of tan, cream, or dark yellow. Droban fairly bristles with weaponry...a warhammer, dagger, pair of throwing axes, and of course, Marakul (a dwarvish word that translates roughly to 'sharp and gleaming'), his trusty waraxe.

PERSONALITY: Droban is a proud son of the Ironthane clan, stout of heart and loyal to clan and liege. Droban is prone to a love of strong mead, rich tobacco, coarse humor, good companionship, and bloody violence, not necessarily in that order. Like many of his race, he is intensely suspicious of much magic and the elves he so closely associates with it. Never one for devout religious following, he remains tolerant of the beliefs of others, so long as no one gets hurt in the process. Mindful of the wars of his forefathers, he harbors a special grudge against those of goblinoid or orcish blood. Any half-orcs who claim not to be out to slaughter all of dwarvendom will need to work very hard to prove it to Droban.   

BACKGROUND: Born 53 years ago in the Mistwall mountains, Droban is the third son of Grodun Ironthane. As did his brothers before him, Droban grew up learning how to wield the axe, and as a younger dwarf, he fought in some of the endless skirmishes against the goblins of the Splitskull and Rotface tribes that infested the tunnels under the peaks. Yet, Droban found a wanderlust stirring in his heart, one that would not fade no matter how many tunnels he dug or goblins he slew. He longed to see the surface world. Seeing that Droban was unhappy with his lot, his family said their goodbyes and allowed him to depart in hopes that he would return one day.

Droban traveled far, over mountains and through valleys; traversing broad forests and crossing wide rivers. Through it all, he stayed in the towns and cities of men, and learned more and more of the diverse customs of humans and the other races that abode there. When he was in need of money, he hired himself out as a guard or sellsword, an occupation in which he excelled. Finally, hearing of an opportunity to travel to the exotic desert city of Majoor, his curiosity got the better of him, and he hired on as a merchant's guard for the expedition.

After three weeks in Majoor, Droban, perpetually sunburned and sweaty, decided he had had enough of the sweltering heat and irritating sand. However, his previous employer had run into some trouble with the local authorities over a matter of taxes unpaid, and Droban found himself out of work. Broke, he responded to a post on the wall of the Twin Scimitars Guild, and came into the acquaintance of Isphet the Moneylender, a man who Droban now considers to be a friend. The pair were briefly hired to assist the local militia in tracking down some camel thieves who were hiding in the desert. In the course of that mission, Droban and Isphet met Avardis, who was stranded at an oasis. Although Avardis was a practitioner of suspect arcane arts, Droban had to admit that the sorcerer's skills proved useful in handling the thieves. Now the three have returned to Majoor following the completion of that mission, and have struck up a conversation regarding future endeavors. While still uncertain about his long-term future in Majoor, Droban has come to enjoy the companionship of his new friends, and so, for now, he remains.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 30, 2007)

Insight, 

Droban's sheet is now complete, so far as the crunchy part is concerned. I will complete the fluff over the next couple of days, but I wanted to let you look at the numbers, and make sure you are happy with everything. Just let me know if you need anything added, reformatted, clarified, etc.

YOA


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 30, 2007)

*G'Sharn Sirroc*
Gender: Male 
Race: Halfling
Class: Druidic Avenger 1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

(Stats in green indicate Predator form)

Str 12/16  -- (+1)/(+3)
Dex 14 -- (+2)
Con 14 -- (+2)
Int: 9 -- (-1)
Wis: 16 -- (+3)
Cha: 9 -- (-1)

Hit Points: 10
Defense Bonus: +4
AC: 17/ 21, Touch: 17, Flat: 11 /15 (Unarmored)
Init: +6
BAB: +0, Grap: -4
Speed: 30'/ 50'
Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +5

+2 Melee, Scimitar, 1d6+1, 18-20/x2, Slashing
+4 Ranged, Sling, 1d3+1, x2, Bludgeoning
+4 Melee, Bite, 1d4+3, x2, Piercing

Small, 3' tall, 34 lbs., 34 yrs old
Black, close cropped hair, green eyes, tan skin

-1 Appraise (0 Ranks -1 Int)
+2 Balance (0 Ranks +2 Dex)
-1 Bluff (0 Ranks -1 Chr)
+3 Climb (0 Ranks +1 Str +2 Racial)
+2 Concentration (0 Ranks +2 Con)
-1 Diplomacy (0 Ranks -1 Chr)
-1 Disguise (0 Ranks -1 Chr)
+2 Escape Artist (0 Ranks +2 Dex)
-1 Forgery (0 Ranks -1 Int)
-1 Gather Information (0 Ranks -1 Chr)
-1 Handle Animal (0 Ranks -1 Chr)
+3 Heal (0 Ranks +3 Wis)
+6 Hide (0 Ranks +2 Dex +4 Size)
-5 Intimidate (0 Ranks -1 Chr, -4 Size)
+3 Jump (0 Ranks +1 Str +2 Racial)
+5 Knowledge (nature) (4 Ranks -1 Int, +2 Druid)
+5 Listen (0 Ranks +3 Wis +2 Racial)
+4 Move Silently (0 Ranks +2 Dex +2 Racial)
+2 Ride (0 Ranks + 2 Dex)
-1 Search (0 Ranks -1 Int)
+3 Sense Motive (0 Ranks +3 Wis)
+3 Spot (0 Ranks +3 Wis)
+9 Survival (4 Ranks +3 Wis +2 Druid)
+1 Swim (0 Ranks +1 Str)
+2 Use Rope (0 Ranks +2 Dex)

Languages: Common, Halfling

Feats
-- Improved Initiative

Weapon Groups
-- Druid Weapons
-- Basic Weapons

Halfling Traits
-- +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen, and Move Silently checks. 
-- +1 racial bonus on all saving throws. 
-- +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear 
-- +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings. 

Druidic Avenger Abilities
-- Nature Sense (Ex): +2 on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.
-- Wild Empathy (Ex):  1d20-4 to determine the wild empathy check result.
-- Wild Shape (Su): Predator form as Swift action, at will. 
-- Fast Movement (Ex): +10' to movement.
-- Rage (Ex): 1/day for 7 rounds, +4 bonus to Strength, +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but -2 penalty to Armor Class.  

Spells
-- 0 Level: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Know Direction
-- 1st Level: Endure Elements, Magic Fang

Equipment 
-- Scimitar (15 GP)
-- Sling, 10 bullets (1 SP)
-- Backpack (2 GP)
-- Flint and Steel (1 GP)
-- Waterskin (1 GP)
-- 5 days trail rations (2 GP, 5 SP)
-- Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50)
-- 8 GP, 4 SP

*History:*
G'Sharn is a wanderer, an outcast from his nomadic tribe for reasons that he flatly refuses to discuss. He's spent the last few years acting as a guide for various caravans, and knows the desert like the back of his own hand. Or so he maintains....

He's made it his business to deal with, in a generally fatal manner, any bandits, marauders, or evil-doers that he should happen across. He has no compunction about killing such creatures in their sleep, and leaving their corpses for the vultures.

He's been in Majoor for nearly a month now, although he's not at all sure why this is. The city makes him uncomfortable; the noise gives him a headache, the smell makes him nauseous, and the less said about the sights, the better.

Even worse, however, are abominations like Scorpitaurs.  Twisted perversions of the natural order, such things simply should not _be_.  And G'sharn was doing his best to make this clear to a group of these foul things when he first saw Dirk, carving his way through their mutual foe.

Trust doesn't come easily to G'Sharn these days, but even so, he had a good feeling about the ranger.  Someone he could trust to watch his back, without burying a dagger in it.  When Dirk suggested alerting the nearby monasary, G'Sharn agreed to accompany him, with only a minimal amount of grumbling about it.  And to his own surprise, it was G'Sharn himself who suggested that he and Dirk find their mising brother.

He's still not certain why....

*Appearance:*
G'sharn generally keeps himself wrapped in a tattered brown burnoose, with only his eyes visible. His voice is a harsh rasp, oddly deep for such a small figure, but he speaks only rarely in most company.

His predator form is that of a larger than average "Sandcat" -- a tawny-furred feline native to the Blasted Desert, with large, tufted ears and a bobbed tail.  He commonly wears this form when he needs to travel long distances, not least because it makes it all the easier to avoid other travellers.


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2007)

Guys, remember that we're using the Class-based Defense and Weapon Group rules from UA.  There are links to them on the first post in this thread if you don't own UA.

In your character posts, please reflect the weapon groups you've chosen and whether or not you are using a Defense bonus or wearing armor.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 30, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Guys, remember that we're using the Class-based Defense and Weapon Group rules from UA.  There are links to them on the first post in this thread if you don't own UA.
> 
> In your character posts, please reflect the weapon groups you've chosen and whether or not you are using a Defense bonus or wearing armor.



Issues fixed (I think).  Thank you!


----------



## Rolzup (Aug 30, 2007)

Dunno how I missed that, but the changes have been made.  To G'Sharn's benefit, even.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 31, 2007)

*DIRK REDHAND*

[sblock=Character]
Name: Dirk Redhand
Class: Ranger 1
Race: Desert Half-Orc
Alignment: NG
Age: 18 
Gender: Male 
Weight: 160 Lbs
Height: 6’ 5”
Skin: Deep Tan
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black

HP: 10 / 10 (1d8+2)


* Abilities * 
Str 12 (+1)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 10 (+0)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 8 (-1)

*Stats * 
AC 16 (+3 Class, +3 Dex)
Touch 16, Flat Footed 13

FORT +4 (2 base, +2 Con)
REF +5 (2 base, +3 Dex)
WILL +2 (0 base, +2 Wis)

INIT +3
BAB / Grapple +1  / +2
Speed:  30ft

*Melee * 
+2 Falchion (2d4+1, 18-20 x2)

*Ranged *
+4 Longbow (1d8, x3)

*Feats * 
Run (Racial)
Track (Class)
Point Blank Shot (1)

*Class Features *
Favored Environment, Track, Animal Empathy

*Weapon Group Proficiencies*
Basic Weapons
Bows
Heavy Blades
Spears and Lances

*Racial Features * 
Heat Endurance, Low Light Vision, Run, Orc Blood

*Favored Environments* 
Desert (warm) = +2 on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Survival checks 

*Skills * (6+0) x4 = 24
Handle Animal +3 (4 Ranks, -1 Cha)
Hide +5 (2 ranks, +3 Dex)
Knowledge (Geography) +4 (4 Ranks, +0 Int)
Knowledge (Nature) +4 (4 Ranks, +0 Int)
Listen +4 (2 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Move Silently +5 (2 Ranks, +3 Dex)
Spot +2 (2 Ranks, +2 Wis)
Survival +6 (4 Ranks, +2 Wis)

*Languages *
Common 
Orc
Draconic

*Stuff * 80 GP, 8 SP, 8 CP, 41 Lbs
Longbow (75 GP, 3 Lbs)
40 Arrows (2 GP, 6 Lbs)
Falchion (75 GP, 8 Lbs)

Traveler’s Outfit (1 GP, 5 Lbs)
Backpack (2 GP, 2 Lbs)
Bedroll (1 SP, 5 Lbs)
Flint and Steel (1 GP, - Lbs)
Torch x2 (2 CP, 2 Lbs)
Trail Rations x2 (1 GP, 2 Lbs)
Waterskin x2 (2 GP, 8 Lbs)


Light Load= 43 Lbs
Medium Load= 86 Lbs
Heavy Load= 130 Lbs
Lift= 130 Lbs
Push / Drag= 650 Lbs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
     Dirk was born on the outskirts of Majoor, his meager home being just inside the actual city. He was never really accepted as a child, his Orc blood always showing through (even though he was really only one quarter Orc)  which kept him separate from the other children. Their parents didn’t want their children playing with one of _them_. So he learned to be on his own. He discovered he could stay out in the desert longer than the other children and longer than even some of the adults. He spent most of his days out there, just wandering in the heat of the Blasted Desert. He taught himself how to use a bow, a present from his father, and even learned some sword play from his parent’s friends (which there were few of). 

     As the years went on he spent more and more time in the Desert, even teaching himself how to run across the sea of sand to get from oasis to oasis. He memorized these oases and used the knowledge to lead travelers and merchants through the desert. As of late he has been acting as a guide to anyone who wants to pass through the desert, and as somewhat of a body guard to them now that the Scorpitaurs had moved into the trade routes. He hated the beasts, the unnaturalness of them really got under his skin. Their constant desire to kill those he was guiding bothered him too.

     He was crossing back across the desert one day when a group of the foul beasts showed up and though him easy prey. Bad luck for them. After taking a few down with his bow, they had gotten too close. He drew his Falchion from across his back and waded into his adversaries slashing in wide sweeping arcs, slicing off claws and tails and chitin flying through the air when he noticed he was not the only one doing the killing. A Sandcat had shown up and had pounced into the fray, ripping apart the Scorpitaurs with it’s claws. He thought this odd, as the Sandcats usually aren’t active until after dark and very rarely attack anything bigger than themselves. As he drew nearer though, he noticed something very odd about this one, more odd than the already observed, this one seemed to be intelligent. He discovered after the battle that it wasn’t a Sandcat but actually a Druid who despised the Scorpitaurs even more than he did.  They, now deciding to travel together, followed the abomination’s tracks back to an area Dirk knew to be close to a monastery. They went and warned the monks of the Scorpitaurs nearness to their home, but the monks seemed more worried that one of their order was out in the Desert, and may have come across another pack of the terrifying creatures. G’Sharn, as the Druid was called, and Dirk set off to locate this lost monk, only to find him not too far from the Monastery exploring a dried up Oasis. He claimed he found some evidence of the Cult of Set…  

     Dirk is dressed very plainly, wearing baggy tan clothing and a raggedy black burnoose that covers most of his dark tan skin and face, though his long singular braid of hair can be seen protruding from it.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Aug 31, 2007)

Insight,

To the best of my knowledge, Droban is now complete and ready for your review!


----------



## Insight (Aug 31, 2007)

Excellent.  Looks like we just need the other two players to post and we should be ready to start.  I'll have a look at the characters probably tomorrow night and have the first IC post hopefully Sunday.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Sep 1, 2007)

*Isphet the Moneylender* 
Medium Humanoid (Human)	
Neutral Good Feat Rogue 1 (0/1000 XP)

Hit Points: 5 (1d6-1 Hit Dice)
Initiative: +2								
Speed: 30 ft

Abilities: 
Str 10 (+0)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 8 (-1)
Int 16 (+3)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 14 (+2)					

AC: 15 (+3 Class Defense, +2 Dex), Touch 15, Flat-Footed 13
Saves: Fort -1, Ref +4, Will +1						
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/+0

Primary Attacks:								
Tulwar(Rapier): +0 melee (1d6/18-20/x2)
Dagger: +0 melee (1d4+0/19-20/x2) OR
Dagger: +3 ranged (1d4+1/19-20/x2) (within 30 feet, range increment 10)
Sling: +3 ranged (1d4+1/20/x2) (within 30 feet, range increment 50)


FEATS
Weapon Focus: Able Learner, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

SKILLS
Appraise +7, Bluff +6, Diplomacy +5, Disable Device +7, Gather Information +5, Listen	+5, Open Locks +6, Perform (Oratory) +5, Search +7, Sense Motive +5, Sleight of Hand +5, Spot +5, Tumble +6.

All skills were bought at 4 ranks, except for Diplomacy, Gather Information, Perform (Oratory), and Sleight of Hand (3 ranks each).

LANGUAGES
Auran, Common, Celestial, Ignan

Class Features: Feat Rogue 1st
1x Bonus combat-oriented Feat
Trapfinding
Weapon Proficiency Groups: Basic, Druid Weapons, and Light Blades: Club, Dagger, Dart, Punching Dagger, Quarterstaff, Rapier, Scimitar, Sickle, Short Spear, Short Sword, Sling, and Spear.

EQUIPMENT
ARMOR WORN: None.
SHIELD: None
Sling with 10 bullets, Daggers (2), Fine robes, Tulwar (Rapier), Backpack, Waterskin, Masterwork Thief Tools, Merchant’s Scales, Ledgers (As Spellbook), Ink, Family Seal, 2 days of rations	, Bedroll, Mirror, 3 Sunrods, Chalk (4p), Marbles (1 pound), Tobacco and Pipe.
Total Weight: 32 lb (Light Load)

MONEY
21 Gold Pieces, 2 Silver Pieces

[sblock=Appearance, Personality, Background]APPEARANCE: Isphet is a fairly tall, but slimly built man with dusky skin. He keeps his hair short and beard trimmed as tradition dictates among his people. He is (or at least _was_) a member of the successful merchant class, and thus keeps a "cultured" appearance: trimmed nails, perfumed and oiled skin, bright teeth, and fine, brightly coloured robes. 
A smile is seldom far from his face, his jovial attitude just beginning to etch its tale on his face as his boyhood falls away. He tends to speak in measured tones, dancing between respectful and insolent, but always with humour.

PERSONALITY: Isphet's chocolate brown eyes are always watching for the details in everything, not wanting to miss anything that might be to his advantage, and also to watch out for pitfalls. 
He's serious about protecting what is important to him, but he has a tendency to couch everything in anecdotes (humourous or otherwise), rather than being direct. Isphet doesn't let morbidity or fatalism take over, instead concentrating his efforts on how to get out of the latest disaster.
Archetypes: Companion, Trickster
Traits: Calm, Charming, Loyal, Skilled

BACKGROUND: Isphet was raised in moderate wealth in the city of Azrafel. At the foot of his father, he learnt about people, what motivates them, and how, when and in what order to push their buttons so that you get what you want from them. 

However, as the youngest son of his family, Isphet did not inherit his family's fortune upon reaching his majority, instead needing to carve his own place in the world, eventually settling down in Majoor. Fortunately, his father had instilled in him a good sense of business, allowing the young Isphet to live well (if modestly) as a trader, pawnbroker, and moneylender in his new home.

Unfortunately, the same could not be said for his older brother, Yaqim. Squandering the wealth his family had accumulated, Yaqim had fallen into a spiral of gambling and vice. Isphet decided it was his duty to protect the family name, and helped his brother out with his debt, transfering the debt to his own name. His home, favoured possessions, and a number of family heirlooms were all lost as collateral for this debt. 

It still wasn't enough. This was how Isphet ended up at the Twin Scimitars guild with only a few meagre possessions and need for gold. He needed it quick, which meant dangerous work. It was there that he met Droban Ironthane, who, he had to admit was a lot better at being a mercenary than he. During the course of their mission, the two became fast friends, and they also encountered Avardis, who proved capable, even invaluable to their efforts investigate the camel thieves. 
Upon returning to Majoor, the three now discuss what further options they have. Meanwhile, time is ticking, and their gold is slowly drying up even as they talk. Still, Isphet can think of far worse company to be in.[/sblock]

PS: Sorry it took me so long to post him up I got roped into going to my girlfriend's Father's Day celebration in Melbourne.
I also rethought Isphet's progression a bit. I want to instead multiclass him into swashbuckler and Duelist. With your permission, Master Thrower would be a heaps cool class to pick up eventually (if it goes on long enough).

EDIT: Thanks Redclaw! That's what happes when I get lazy and copy a template.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 1, 2007)

Azure, your ability bonuses are all off.

**Edit: No worries Azure, I've done it before, too.


----------



## Insight (Sep 3, 2007)

IC thread to come shortly.  For now, check to see if anything needs to be done with your characters.  Also, your bonus xp, if any, is listed below.

[sblock=Redclaw]
Asad looks great.  No changes needed.
Start with 250xp[/sblock]

[sblock=YeOldeAlbatross]
Droban looks great.  No changes needed.
Start with 250xp.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rolzup]
G'Sharn looks great.  No changes needed.
Start with 250xp.[/sblock]

[sblock=Necro_Kinder]
I'm a little concerned with Dirk's CHA score.  It's fine mechanically, but that's pretty low.  Make sure you are able to roleplay this low score effectively without pissing off the rest of the group.  It's a fine line!  If you decide you want to raise your CHA, just post a new version when you get the chance.
Good use of the adventure background and that of G'Sharn!
Start with 250xp.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sound_of_Azure]
Looks like you went with the UA Rogue variant for Isphet, which loses Sneak Attack for Fighter feats.  Is that correct?
Everything else looks fine. 
Start with 150xp.

PS. In terms of that progression, I don't think that will be a problem, but take a look at Duelist and Swashbuckler again.  You'd think that they would be a good fit together, but actually, they aren't that fantastic.  We may need to work out a variant of one or the other if that's the route you want to take with the character.
[/sblock]

Ilium, we're still missing Avardis.  I'm not waiting on him to start the game, but I'd like to see a character in the next few days.  You can still participate in the roleplaying part of the adventure setup without your character posted, but please post your character asap.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 3, 2007)

Albatross, shouldn't Droban's AC be 18 rather than 16?


----------



## Insight (Sep 3, 2007)

The RG and IC threads are up and running.  Here are some links.

*Threads* - IC - RG


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 3, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Albatross, shouldn't Droban's AC be 18 rather than 16?



You're right, that was a typo. Now fixed.

Thanks!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 3, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> [sblock=Necro_Kinder]
> I'm a little concerned with Dirk's CHA score.  It's fine mechanically, but that's pretty low.  Make sure you are able to roleplay this low score effectively without pissing off the rest of the group.  It's a fine line!  If you decide you want to raise your CHA, just post a new version when you get the chance.
> Good use of the adventure background and that of G'Sharn!
> Start with 250xp.[/sblock]




[sblock=Insight] Well, he is a loner who grew up mostly by himself in the desert, but yeah, 6 does seem low. I re-arranged his scores so it's up to 8 now. Still low to show his poor people skills, but not as low. Thanks for the XP too.[/sblock]


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey where's my group 1 posse? Don't leave me hanging guys!


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Hey where's my group 1 posse? Don't leave me hanging guys!




No clue, but if they don't post in the next few days, I'm going to NPC them.  And if they still don't post after that, buh bye.  These games run slow enough without players not posting for a week+ making them run even slower.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 6, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> No clue, but if they don't post in the next few days, I'm going to NPC them.  And if they still don't post after that, buh bye.  These games run slow enough without players not posting for a week+ making them run even slower.



Don't I know it! 

Go ahead and NPC at any time, as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## Ilium (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok, if you guys are talking about me, I'm very very sorry!  I somehow lost the thread.  It's not in my subscriptions any more (though I will re-add it) and I couldn't for the life of me remember who started it!   I had inspiration this morning and remembered Insight.

If I'm still welcome, I'll be posting Avardis today and get started.


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Ok, if you guys are talking about me, I'm very very sorry!  I somehow lost the thread.  It's not in my subscriptions any more (though I will re-add it) and I couldn't for the life of me remember who started it!   I had inspiration this morning and remembered Insight.
> 
> If I'm still welcome, I'll be posting Avardis today and get started.




Please do.  Now, we only have one lost soul left to shepherd.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok, character posted and first in-character post up.  The only thing I don't have yet is my full equipment list.  I don't have my books, so I don't know how much I have to spend.  I'll try to get it done tonight.


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2007)

Isphet becomes an NPC tonight if Sound of Azure doesn't post.  If there are no IC posts from this player next week, I am dropping the character and either adding one of the others that expressed an interest or re-recruiting to fill that vacancy.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 7, 2007)

Insight, I never got a chance to look it up last night, can you tell me how much money I have to spend on equipment?  Thanks.

By the way, does the character look OK?  I assumed that the battle sorcerer's single martial weapon proficiency would translate to a group, but if you want me to pick just a single weapon it will be Bastard Sword.


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Insight, I never got a chance to look it up last night, can you tell me how much money I have to spend on equipment?  Thanks.
> 
> By the way, does the character look OK?  I assumed that the battle sorcerer's single martial weapon proficiency would translate to a group, but if you want me to pick just a single weapon it will be Bastard Sword.




You have max gold for your class.  Sorcerer gets 120gp.

In terms of the weapon groups, give yourself the same as a Rogue.  That seems about right.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet.  That's even better.  Heavy Blades and Bows, then, I think.


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, this kinda sucks for Group 1.  Your whole _raison d'etre_ is based on Isphet's background, and now Isphet's player has vanished.  I'm going to NPC Isphet for the next week or so and if still no response from the player, Isphet will disappear and I'll either get a new player or drop the group to 5 characters.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm just posting here to reassure Insight and Albatross that I'm still paying attention.  I just can't think of anything useful to add to Droban's question.


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I'm just posting here to reassure Insight and Albatross that I'm still paying attention.  I just can't think of anything useful to add to Droban's question.




OK, well if you think of anything by Tuesday, go ahead and post.  Otherwise, I'll move things forward.

I'm pretty much planning to post a new "refresher" post every few days.  As you've seen, I roll up all of your posts and include new info to move things forward.  If no one from that group has posted, I'll wait.


----------



## Insight (Sep 12, 2007)

Note to all,

I need to move Group 2 along at a little quicker pace than Group 1 for a little while.  My goal here is to get the groups together very soon.  In fact, the adventure cannot really advance without this happening (nor would I want it to).

I've decided that I am not going to recruit another player.  I initially wanted 5 max, so that's what we have now.  If for some reason the numbers drop again, I'll see about getting more folks.


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2007)

OK, we're very close to merging the two groups.  You guys are all in the same basic area, and we can start the meat of the adventure very soon.

If you want to post any more actions before I begin the next part of the adventure, please do so.  This goes for both Group 1 and Group 2.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

I need G'Sharn posted in the RG asap.  I didn't realize he wasn't already there.  Please take care of this soon.  I'm going to have to skip you in the combat until this is resolved.


----------



## Rolzup (Sep 19, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I need G'Sharn posted in the RG asap.  I didn't realize he wasn't already there.  Please take care of this soon.  I'm going to have to skip you in the combat until this is resolved.




Apologies; I missed that you'd started the RG thread somehow.  I'll post G'Sharn in a moment.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> Apologies; I missed that you'd started the RG thread somehow.  I'll post G'Sharn in a moment.




Great.  Thanks!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 26, 2007)

Insight! What the heck, man, roll me something better than a 2, will you?!


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> Insight! What the heck, man, roll me something better than a 2, will you?!




Yeah, those rolls aren't the best.  On the flip side, though, be glad they aren't for saving throws!


----------



## Ilium (Sep 26, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Yeah, those rolls aren't the best.  On the flip side, though, be glad they aren't for saving throws!



 Ah, a rat bastard GM after my own heart!


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2007)

Necro_Kinder, I'd like to do an update, but I need Dirk's action.  If I don't see anything from you today, I'm going to NPC Dirk for this round.  I hate when combats drag too long in these PBP games.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 29, 2007)

My apologies team, real life tried to take over again, but I have vanquished it.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> My apologies team, real life tried to take over again, but I have vanquished it.




Great, thanks!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hiatus*

Hello, all!

I apologize for my absence these last few days, but unfortunately life has thrown my family a bit of a curve ball.

What should have been a routine visit to the pediatrician for my 6-month old son has become a bit of a scare. The doctor is concerned about the size and shape of his head, and so we are undergoing tests. First a CT Scan, then an MRI, and now we are awaiting results to see where we go from here. I have had to put the gaming on hold for a bit while dealing with all of this, and I'm trying to spend more time in support of my family.

Please don't delete the bookmarks for this game, as I will return when I can. Hopefully, we will get good test results, and all will return to normal shortly.

Thank you all for understanding!
YOA


----------



## Ilium (Oct 3, 2007)

You and yours will be in my thoughts, YOA.  I'm sure everythinig will be fine.


----------



## Insight (Oct 3, 2007)

Best wishes, Y.O.A.  I'll NPC Droban until your return.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 3, 2007)

With my 19 month old sitting here beside me, I can only shudder in sympathy for the fears that must be running rampant inside you.
My thoughts are with you, and I look forward to hearing that it was a false alarm.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 5, 2007)

*Update*

Everyone,

First, thanks to you all for the kind words and well-wishing. I really appreciate them, and so does my family. It's great to feel like I'm a part of a community of friends, even though none of you actually know me beyond the screen name. That's part of why I wouldn't do my PbP gaming anywhere else. 

Now, an update on my son's health: The CTScan looks promising, but it didn't quite have good enough resolution to rule out hydrocephalus. Hence, the MRI, and now we are awaiting the results of that test (hopefully today!) Our hope is that our son does not have hydrocephalus, but even if he does not, the next step is physical therapy (for some tightness in his neck muscles, and some slight delays in gross motor skills such as rolling over, etc.), and likely a fitting for an orthotic helmet to help reshape his developing skull. Okay, that's probably more than any of you really wanted to know, but there you go.

So, what about gaming? Well, now that the initial emotional shock has abated, and we are dealing with the situation day by day, I think I can get back in the swing of things, at least a little bit. I'm going to start by resuming posting in the games for which I am a player, and see how that works out. I'm not ready to resume DMing, which is considerably more time intensive, but if things work out well, I'd love to get things going again. For my players, please keep an eye on the OOC threads, hopefully it won't be too long. For Insight, s@squ@tch, and my fellow players in those respective games, Droban and Alessin should have posts up soon.

Again, thanks to all of you for your kindness and understanding!


----------



## Ilium (Oct 5, 2007)

YOA: Well that's hopeful news at least.  I trust everything will work out.  It's good to have you back (and I just did an Aid Another for Droban, so go get 'em!).


----------



## Insight (Oct 6, 2007)

YOA, you don't want to know what I rolled for your attack...

 

Suffice to say I don't think the electronic die rolling gods like you.

I just _had_ to re-roll that.  It was too painful to have you guys all miss for 2 rounds in a row!

That said, don't expect a bunch of re-rolls all the time, everyone.  I might do it on occasion when a combat stagnates, and _only_ when it benefits the PCs.  I'll never re-roll something that initially benefits you guys.  And almost always, you won't even know.  I just had to let YOA know of his die rolling misadventures!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 8, 2007)

Insight, thanks for the reroll! I'm glad Droban was able to finally land a blow. But, having said that, it's certainly not something I'd expect you to do on a regular basis. My rolls have been bad for this combat, but I believe in the karmic balance of the dice, and that some good rolls will come along to balance the scales. It's all good, really, even though I may voice some displeasure over bad rolls.


----------



## Insight (Oct 11, 2007)

The fight is over!

You each earn 125xp.

Please update your characters in the RG thread.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry I've been unresponsive.  I've been sick.  I have chicken pox if you can believe that.  And yet I'm still busier than all get-out.

*sigh*

IC post coming today or over the week-end.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 13, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Sorry I've been unresponsive.  I've been sick.  I have chicken pox if you can believe that.  And yet I'm still busier than all get-out.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> IC post coming today or over the week-end.



Chicken pox! Wow, Ilium, that sounds downright unpleasant. I hope you get over them quickly.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm better now, but for the last week, the entire family has been cooped up in the house together.  Big fun.  Today was the first day we got out, to bring my son to soccer and my daughter to skating.  We bought pumpkins.  It was very Fall-in-New-England-y.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 15, 2007)

Insight: Could you clarify the connection between Muir and the temple of the sun?  I thought Muir was the sun goddess and all like that.  It will have a big impact on Avardis' reaction this whole thing.


----------



## Insight (Oct 16, 2007)

The Temple of the Eternal Sun was once dedicated just to Arden, the "old gods" deity of the sun.  With the coming of the "new gods", Muir among them, the Temple of the Eternal Sun is now more of a generic temple, with room for all gods.  The worship of Arden had slid way, way into the background, but a number of priests dedicated to Arden are still found here.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 16, 2007)

Cool, thanks.  That means Avardis still might have the opportunity to make points with the clergy/champions of Muir around here.  He'll be on his toes.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 16, 2007)

I just wanted to say, especially to Necro_Kinder, that Droban will need to work through some personal racial prejudices in order to co-exist with the half-orc Dirk. I'll role-play as such, but I just wanted to reassure everybody that any tensions between the characters will be only in-character, and won't affect the ability of the group to work together. Nothing personal.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 16, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say, especially to Necro_Kinder, that Droban will need to work through some personal racial prejudices in order to co-exist with the half-orc Dirk. I'll role-play as such, but I just wanted to reassure everybody that any tensions between the characters will be only in-character, and won't affect the ability of the group to work together. Nothing personal.



 Good to hear ya stunty little beardy-weirdy.

Oops.  Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Insight (Oct 16, 2007)

Haven't seen anyone but you two in a while.  I hope the others haven't lost interest.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 16, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Haven't seen anyone but you two in a while.  I hope the others haven't lost interest.



 Same here.  It's the fate of way too many PbP games, sadly.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 16, 2007)

Rolzup posted today, too.


----------



## Insight (Oct 16, 2007)

We still have two players who haven't posted in something like two weeks.  That concerns me.  We've barely gotten started!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, for what it's worth, I'm enjoying the game a lot, Insight. If you have lost any of the other players, I'm confident there are others out there who would be interested in joining up.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Oct 17, 2007)

still alive! sorry. and i shall have to roleplay your prejudices back then, i suppose.


----------



## Rolzup (Oct 17, 2007)

I am here, never fear.  Problem with playing a bestial character is that I'm not nearly as mouthy as usual....  But I'll work on that.


----------



## Insight (Oct 22, 2007)

Guys,

I'm taking approximately 1 week off to take care of some business, and then I'll be back.  Feel free to roleplay in my absence.

I may or may not be able to check in here and there.


----------



## Insight (Oct 31, 2007)

Where is everyone?

Lost interest in the game already?

 :\


----------



## Ilium (Oct 31, 2007)

Not at all.  Sorry, crazy couple of days.  I'll try to post a reaction today.  Avardis is a little nonplussed by how big a jerk the temple guy is being.  They're supposed to be the good guys! 

Ah, it's good to be young and naive.


----------



## Insight (Oct 31, 2007)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Not at all.  Sorry, crazy couple of days.  I'll try to post a reaction today.  Avardis is a little nonplussed by how big a jerk the temple guy is being.  They're supposed to be the good guys!
> 
> Ah, it's good to be young and naive.




Yeah, Avardis will soon learn that not all Good guys are good guys... if you know what I mean


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2007)

All right.  It's been nearly a week since someone other than Ilium and myself have posted.  What's the deal?  Don't have anything to add?  Bored with the game?  Better things to do?  What is it?


----------



## Rolzup (Nov 1, 2007)

Nothing to add 'til now, combined with an extremely nasty Halloween that kept me from checking the boards.

If G'sharn's voice is inconsistent, by the way, my apologies.  I'm still working on getting him right, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 1, 2007)

I know it's a total cop-out, but this isn't really Asad's strength.  I can add some description of his body language, etc., but he's not going to be very involved in the discussion.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah sorry, Dirk isn't really all that talkative. I'll follow Redclaw though and post some body language etc.


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2007)

All right, well if you guys have questions, now is the time to ask them.  I'd rather the players drive the plot along than leading you guys along by the nose.  Maybe I should just move to the next chapter.  I'll give you guys a few more days to see if you have any more questions and we'll get going again.


----------

